# New with milling question !!!



## Eddiebo (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello all. I', new to this forum, and would like to know if anyone here own a Harbor Freight sawmill. Details, and reviews please......


----------



## kpantherpro (Oct 3, 2011)

if your talking about the bsm, i hear it's decent for the money, you will want to replace the blade and you might want to refab some things but for a starter mill, it may be ok, have no idea how it will hold up though, just with a bsm you may want to have someone around who can help you diagnose when it does start to have problems.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I bought a used woodmizer lt15 for around the cost of a new hf mill. When you buy and resgister a used woodmizer they treat you like you bought it from them new! awesome company! When it is time for me to upgrade it will be a no brainer to go to them for another used new it doesnt matter they stick behind their product in ways i have never seen a company do before! Even if you dont get a woodmizer used is the way to go. especially on a manual mill they are simple machines with relativly few problems.


----------

